# Beach front this weekend.



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Can't decide if I want to hit high island or beach accesses 36. Ether way I'll be yaking from the beach. Any reports would be great. An if anyone wants to stop in wherever I end up that would be cool to.


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Where is beach access 36, I'm yakking baits out Sunday and I'm torn on wear to go with the strong S wind and weed reports. I was thinking about Sargent, but not sure.


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Make a right on the seawall from 61st an go down about 25m an it'll be on your left right before slp. If it's to rough I'll probably drop lines in the Main cut on the calm side


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The pocket in bolivar is always calmer than the surrounding areas. Especially on West or SW wind. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

On the seawall now water looks perfect to yak in. An I can't see any weed as of yet


----------



## Daigs (May 5, 2014)

Any good reds?


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Daigs said:


> Any good reds?


Went to high island this past weekend got one slot red an 12 bullreds. And one 7ft bull. 
Heard heads we're think an maybe manage 8 whiting


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

thanx for the report chad!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey Chadgreen, Where you BTB fishing or fishing from the sand? And were you fishing at Mc Fadden or else where, either way that a good day fishing. What bait did you catch the Shark on and was your bait yaked out?


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

troutless said:


> Hey Chadgreen, Where you BTB fishing or fishing from the sand? And were you fishing at Mc Fadden or else where, either way that a good day fishing. What bait did you catch the Shark on and was your bait yaked out?


Way to rough for btb. Saturday the wind started kicking 15-20 an it was white capping as far as you could see. Only managed to the bait (big ray) out maybe 350yards. An honestly I have no idea where I was. My first time down there with a friend. Probably 30m drive down the beach.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice fish


----------

